# New user trying to send message



## AnthonyG (Nov 12, 2008)

Im sorry we cant guess as to what your reason was for not being able to send them a msg, if the forum reported a msg after you tried, then post what the msg stated.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Matt. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Have you tried sending a PM???


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## Nomad64 (Aug 26, 2021)

Similar problem trying to contact someone regarding a bow for sale. I got the following error message, "As a new user, you have reached your conversation limit. Please come back and try again later. " I'm a brand new member, new messaged anybody before. Looking for a new to me bow. Having trouble contacting folks in the classifieds.


----------



## ryanwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm having the same problem


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Nomad64 said:


> Similar problem trying to contact someone regarding a bow for sale. I got the following error message, "As a new user, you have reached your conversation limit. Please come back and try again later. " I'm a brand new member, new messaged anybody before. Looking for a new to me bow. Having trouble contacting folks in the classifieds.





ryanwolf said:


> I'm having the same problem


Simple reason why. You *cannot* use the Classified section (including PMing members) until you have *20* quality posts (not spamming) and *2* weeks membership.

These rules are to ensure that the person using the Classifieds is not a scammer, but a valued member of the AT community. This forum is about sharing, asking questions and community building. The Classified section is a perk for those who are members of the community. This is not a Buy & Sell forum,

Again, you must have 20 quality posts. Spam posts will be reported and deleted. Continuous spamming to gain post count can lead to being banned.


----------



## Nomad64 (Aug 26, 2021)

Makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

VeritasHunter said:


> Simple reason why. You *cannot* use the Classified section (including PMing members) until you have *20* quality posts (not spamming) and *2* weeks membership.
> 
> These rules are to ensure that the person using the Classifieds is not a scammer, but a valued member of the AT community. This forum is about sharing, asking questions and community building. The Classified section is a perk for those who are members of the community. This is not a Buy & Sell forum,
> 
> Again, you must have 20 quality posts. Spam posts will be reported and deleted. Continuous spamming to gain post count can lead to being banned.


Quality? Lol. Just post welcome 20 times youll be fine. They wont get deleted.


----------



## Nomad64 (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks for the help!! Appreciate the insight.


----------



## Ckong (Aug 26, 2021)

I just joined and trying to message a member about the item he has for sale.
Does anyone know if I can contact that member or have him contact me?? 

Thanks!


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

H. R. Pearson said:


> Quality? Lol. Just post welcome 20 times youll be fine. They wont get deleted.


Wrong there. Several people in the past two weeks have had posts deleted, and a couple banned for doing just that.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Ckong said:


> I just joined and trying to message a member about the item he has for sale.
> Does anyone know if I can contact that member or have him contact me??
> 
> Thanks!


20 posts and 2 weeks membership. This is a community forum, not a Buy&Sell. Classifieds are for active members.


----------

